
I'm feeling lucky - mradhip
Hey people, Do you think this startup is imitating Google&#x27;s &quot;I am feeling lucky&quot; concept and taking it to next level ?
======
mradhip
[http://goo.gl/VZDvts](http://goo.gl/VZDvts)

~~~
vargalas
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.oneappsear...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.oneappsearch)

------
mtmail
Not at all. (Both the concept and the next level)

